# bluegillin



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

well after a trek through the woods this morning (thats what i call huntin when i dont get anything  ) i took a trip to grangers pond. Spend about an hour and a half catchin some gills and small bass on poppers.I forgot how fun catchin bluegill can be. There not all that big but they still are fun caught about 40 of em and a few small bass.


----------

